# How To Unlock the Topiary Bushes?



## Kyubixen (Nov 20, 2013)

Question is in the title. How do I unlock the topiary bushes?


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 20, 2013)

On the last Friday of April, Leif will come to your town for Weeding Day.

If you have no weeds in your town (1 or 2 is fine I think), then he will give you the special Weeding award, which unlocks the topiaries, and he will give you one piece of the flower furniture set.


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 20, 2013)

What do topiary bushes look like in animal crossing? Just asking.


----------



## Kyubixen (Nov 20, 2013)

I did the event and I got the Violet Screen but no topiaries :"S


----------



## Rendra (Nov 20, 2013)

The topiaries are a PWP. Have you talked to Isabelle at the mayor's desk?


You have to have had no weeds at 6am the day of Weeding Day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is the link where I found the pictures.
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects


----------



## Pimmy (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't believe they're only available on one day >< I kinda wanna TT to get them but I really don't want to accidentally lose Kiki or Katt


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 20, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> On the last Friday of April, Leif will come to your town for Weeding Day.



I might be wrong, but I think it's either Friday or Saturday, depending on which region you're in. IIRC it's Saturday in Europe.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 20, 2013)

Some important things real quick... 

1. Only the OFFICIAL day gets the chance for these public works. That means forced Weeding Day does nothing to get these topiaries.
2. You only get the topiaries if there are NO WEEDS the day of the event. Leif will say how happy he is about it and say he'll tell Isabelle about special topiaries or something like that. You can then build them starting the next day (since you can't build during an event...)

Yes, that means you have to choose between unlocking all 3 Topiaries OR getting a piece of the flower series. If you really want the latter, it's honestly best to find someone willing to force the day (you need to get 50+ weeds to force it--Leif will show up randomly in town) because only 4 items can be gotten by whoever's town it is and the rest need to be gotten by visitors--the issue here is that visitors are required to pick 30 weeds in order to get an item. If they do not pick 30 weeds, they don't get anything--even if the person only has 10 or less weeds which makes it VERY hard to have enough for visitors to pick to actually qualify. The forced Weeding Day DOES NOT have this 30 weed requirement and just for picking a few will get the person an item.

3. Yes, the date varies per region. 
-Last Friday in April = North American games
-Early March = Korean games
-Last Saturday in April = Europe games
-Early September = Japanese games


----------



## lea (Nov 20, 2013)

Ummm . . . I tt'd to weeding day and Leif unlocked the topiaries. 
But I was going forward, not backwards, and only tt'ng one day at a time. Maybe that makes a difference. And I definitely had no weeds left over from the day before. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jennifer said:


> Some important things real quick...
> 
> 1. Only the OFFICIAL day gets the chance for these public works. That means forced Weeding Day does nothing to get these topiaries.
> 2. You only get the topiaries if there are NO WEEDS the day of the event. Leif will say how happy he is about it and say he'll tell Isabelle about special topiaries or something like that. You can then build them starting the next day (since you can't build during an event...)
> ...



Are you more likely to get the hybrid bags on a forced weeding day?
So should I just quit picking my weeds every day?  And how many weeds does it take to force weeding day?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 20, 2013)

lea said:


> Are you more likely to get the hybrid bags on a forced weeding day?
> So should I just quit picking my weeds every day?  And how many weeds does it take to force weeding day?



I found the best way to get the Hybrid Bags is have a visitor pick all the weeds before talking to Leif--then the mayor should talk to him. Just the mayor/whoever's town it is should not pick any--whether the event is started or not. 

It takes 50 minimum to force it.


----------



## lea (Nov 20, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I found the best way to get the Hybrid Bags is have a visitor pick all the weeds before talking to Leif--then the mayor should talk to him. Just the mayor/whoever's town it is should not pick any--whether the event is started or not.
> 
> It takes 50 minimum to force it.


So does the visitor still talk to leif?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 20, 2013)

lea said:


> So does the visitor still talk to leif?



After all the weeds are picked, they can for an item. Visitor will not get a Hybrid bag though. (And if a visitor doesn't pick any weeds at all, they just get nothing--only the Mayor gets the "consolation prize")


----------



## lea (Nov 20, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> After all the weeds are picked, they can for an item. Visitor will not get a Hybrid bag though. (And if a visitor doesn't pick any weeds at all, they just get nothing--only the Mayor gets the "consolation prize")



Thanks. It will be fun to try this.


----------

